# Airtight House, MHRV and Gas Cooker



## BMD (29 Jul 2011)

Hi,

I am almost finished the construction of an airtight house that has a MHRV system installed.

As we approach the final fix, one potential issue that has come to my attention is the use of a range with a gas hob in an airtight house.

I would appreciate it anyone's advice on potential problems and things that I should look out (e.g., extractor fan spec etc.) with respect to this.

Is there any reason for concern?

Thanks

BMD


----------



## onq (4 Aug 2011)

Hi BMD,

First, I have to confess I am not a fan of airtight houses.

Here is a link you may want to take a look at.

I haven't read all of it myself.

http://comment.veetech.org.uk/index.htm

None of the issues raised therein come as a surprise to me, but its one of the first places I've seen them all grouped together in this manner.

I'm currently undertaking research into this and discussing same with a colleague and a building control officer I know and its raising more concerns than allaying them.


ONQ.


[broken link removed]

           All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be                relied                      upon                                                                                                                           as   a                 defence       or                     support    -            in               and       of                         itself     -                                should                                legal                              action                     be                                taken.
           Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to                         advise        in                                                                                                                                  Real          Life          with                 rights         to                      inspect             and                       issue                              reports             on                    the                                            matters              at                                hand.


----------



## mayobob (4 Aug 2011)

Sorry for silly question but how can you have an airtight house with a chimney(other post)?


----------



## onq (4 Aug 2011)

You can't, if by that you mean an open chimney.

If you want to refer to another post, post the link to it or the thread its in. 

ONQ.


[broken link removed]

           All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be                 relied                      upon                                                                                                                             as   a                 defence       or                      support    -            in               and       of                          itself     -                                should                                 legal                              action                      be                                taken.
           Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to                          advise        in                                                                                                                                    Real          Life          with                  rights         to                      inspect             and                        issue                              reports              on                    the                                             matters              at                                hand.


----------



## mayobob (7 Aug 2011)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=158218

This was the other post. I can imagine an airtight house with stove and flue but a chimney breast in one seems odd.


----------

